# الفراشة والوردة



## engy_love_jesus (14 أكتوبر 2009)

_*بصم انا بحب الفلاشات اوى وعلشان مينفعش انزل فلاشات 

فانا هنزلها على هيئة صور 


واول فلاشة النهاردة هيا الفراشة والوردة 

































يارب تعجبكم ولو كده هكمل باقى الفلاشات ​*_


----------



## just member (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*الله يا انجى بجد جميلة
ربنا يخليكى يارب وتمتعينا ديما بها الجمال
اتمنالك كل خير

*​


----------



## Eva Maria (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*جميل حبيبتي انجي 

ربنا يبارك موهبتك 

*


----------



## tena_tntn (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*قصه جميلة جدا
شكرا*


----------



## yousteka (14 أكتوبر 2009)

واااااااااااااااااااااااو بجد يا انجى كلهم جمال موت

وبلا استثناء كلهم اكتر من رائعين

متابعة معاكى ياقمر باقى الفلاشات وفي انتظار المزيد والمزيد والمزيد

بس بجد يا انجى مجهود اكتر من ممتاز ميرسي ليكى ياحبيبتى وربنا يارك تعب محبتك

واجمل تقييم لاجمل انجى في الدنيا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 أكتوبر 2009)

​
 رائع جدا يا انجى
 كملى ياقمر ​


----------



## marmora jesus (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*تحفة اوي يا انجي بجد*

*انا كنت قريتها من زمان بس عايزة اقولك دي من اكتر الامثلة المقربة لقلبي*

*ميرسي ليكي يا قمر علي الفلاشة الحلوة دي*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------



## botros_22 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

تصميمات جميلة جـدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أكتوبر 2009)

بتغيبي عنا ولما بترجعي

بنجيبي معك الروائع يا انجي

كل الشكر الك يا مبدعة

الرب يسوع يكون معك على طول..


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*جميله جدا بجد يا انجى*

*ننتظر المزيد من هذه الفلاشات *

*ربنا يباركك ويبارك موهبتك*​


----------



## sony_33 (14 أكتوبر 2009)

اكتر من روعة تسلم ايدك
وياريت تكملى على طول
ربنا معاكى​


----------



## mero_engel (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*حلووو قوي الشغل دا يا انجي *
*تسلم الايادي *​


----------



## النهيسى (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*منتهى الروعه

شكــــــــــــــــرا

الرب يبارك عمل يداكى​*


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*تصميمات جميلة ورائعة والقصه لها مغزى عميق*
*بارك الله كل اعمال ايديك يا انجى *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*
*وتثمر ثلاثون وستون ومائة*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رائع جدااااااااااااااا
وفى إنتظار المزيد
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك​*


----------



## totty (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*لالالالالالالالالا كملللللللللللى

روووووووعه يا انجى

ربنا يبارك موهبتك يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2009)

ماتعرفيش جايه فى وقتها ازاى 
ميررررررسى كتير يا انجى  
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## Coptic Adel (15 أكتوبر 2009)

لا جميلة بجد

بس هي فلاشة ازاي انا مش شايف غير صور

بايني احوليت :d

تسلم ايدك يا انجي 
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

_*

just member قال:



الله يا انجى بجد جميلة
ربنا يخليكى يارب وتمتعينا ديما بها الجمال
اتمنالك كل خير

​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الاجمل مرورك وردك

ربنا يباركك ويخليك يجميل​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

_*

**ماريا** قال:



جميل حبيبتي انجي 

ربنا يبارك موهبتك 



أنقر للتوسيع...


الاجمل مرورك لموضوعى ربنا يباركك ​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

_*

tena_tntn قال:



قصه جميلة جدا
شكرا

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يتينا لمرورك يجميلة ربنا يباركك يجميل​*_


----------



## samosa (15 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل جدااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## كوك (15 أكتوبر 2009)

_*واااااااااااااااااو*_

_*روعه جدا تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يباركك*_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

_*

yousteka قال:



واااااااااااااااااااااااو بجد يا انجى كلهم جمال موت

وبلا استثناء كلهم اكتر من رائعين

متابعة معاكى ياقمر باقى الفلاشات وفي انتظار المزيد والمزيد والمزيد

بس بجد يا انجى مجهود اكتر من ممتاز ميرسي ليكى ياحبيبتى وربنا يارك تعب محبتك

واجمل تقييم لاجمل انجى في الدنيا​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يحبيبتى لمرورك ولتقيمك يسكر واكيد بكمل الفلاشات تابع الباقى​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

_*

swety koky girl قال:








​
 رائع جدا يا انجى
 كملى ياقمر ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الاروع مرورك يجميلة ربنا يباركك ييسكر​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

_*

marmora jesus قال:



تحفة اوي يا انجي بجد

انا كنت قريتها من زمان بس عايزة اقولك دي من اكتر الامثلة المقربة لقلبي

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر علي الفلاشة الحلوة دي

ربنا معاكي ويباركك

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يسكر لمرورك ولردك الجميل الى كتير فرحنى 

ربنا يباركك يقمر وهنتظرك فى كل الفلاشات​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

_*


botros_22 قال:




تصميمات جميلة جـدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية لمرورك يبطرس ربنا يباركك يجميل ومرسية لمرورك *_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*

كليمو قال:



بتغيبي عنا ولما بترجعي

بنجيبي معك الروائع يا انجي

كل الشكر الك يا مبدعة

الرب يسوع يكون معك على طول..

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرورك فرحنى ياكليمو عن جد 

واعزرنى لغيابى سانتظرك فى باقى الفلاشات​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

_*


mina elbatal قال:



جميله جدا بجد يا انجى

ننتظر المزيد من هذه الفلاشات 

ربنا يباركك ويبارك موهبتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يمينا لمرورك يجميل نورتينى ومرسية على التقييم *_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

_*

sony_33 قال:



اكتر من روعة تسلم ايدك
وياريت تكملى على طول
ربنا معاكى​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية لمرورك ياسونى ربنا يباركك​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

_*

mero_engel قال:



حلووو قوي الشغل دا يا انجي 
تسلم الايادي ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يسلملى مرورك يقمر ربنا يبارك حياتك وتمروريلى دايما استغلاليه انا​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

_*

النهيسى قال:



منتهى الروعه

شكــــــــــــــــرا

الرب يبارك عمل يداكى​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية ينهيسى لمرورك نورتينى وبسطنى مرورك الجميل ده​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

_*


bahaa_06 قال:



تصميمات جميلة ورائعة والقصه لها مغزى عميق
بارك الله كل اعمال ايديك يا انجى 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
وتثمر ثلاثون وستون ومائة​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يبهاء لمرورك يجميل ربنا يباركك *_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*


مونيكا 57 قال:



رائع جدااااااااااااااا
وفى إنتظار المزيد
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يامونيكا لمرورك يقمر نورتينى 

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

_*

totty قال:



لالالالالالالالالا كملللللللللللى

روووووووعه يا انجى

ربنا يبارك موهبتك يا حبيبتى​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية ياتوتى يقمر لمرورك يحبيبتى نورتينى 

وهكمل بس انتى متنسى تفرحينى بمرورك​*_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*

kokoman قال:



ماتعرفيش جايه فى وقتها ازاى 
ميررررررسى كتير يا انجى  
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


بجد يكوكو اتبسط خالص انها جت فى وقتها يجميل 

ويارب على طول مبسوط وفرحان وسعيد وترجع كوكو بتاع زمان​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*

coptic adel قال:



لا جميلة بجد

بس هي فلاشة ازاي انا مش شايف غير صور

بايني احوليت :d

تسلم ايدك يا انجي 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


هيا المفروض فلاشة بس روك قالى انه مش ينفع ننزل فلاشات فلما عجبتنى عملتها على اساس صور علشان الناس تستفيد بيها

سلامتك من الحول يجميل​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

_*

samosa قال:



			جميل جدااا
ربنا يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يجميل لمرورك نورتينى​*_​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*

كوك قال:



واااااااااااااااااو

روعه جدا تسلم ايدك
يسوع يباركك​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية يكوك لمرورك نورتينى يجميل​*


----------



## fredyyy (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*ها أنت *

*قد قدمتي واحد من *

*مفاتيح أسرار تعاملات الله معنا *

*شكرًا لك يارب على كل عطاياك ... حتى إن بدت لنا شوكة *


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 أكتوبر 2009)

_*

fredyyy قال:



ها أنت 

قد قدمتي واحد من 

مفاتيح أسرار تعاملات الله معنا 

شكرًا لك يارب على كل عطاياك ... حتى إن بدت لنا شوكة 

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرسية لمرورك يا استاذى نورتنى​*_


----------



## +Nevena+ (15 أكتوبر 2009)

رووووووووعه يا انجي
فعلا ربنا حنين جدا علي الانسان
وبيعطي ليه كل اللي بيطلبه في وقته
هو قال لنا
لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت
بس الانسان بطبعه مستعجل
عايز كل حاجه بسرعه
ناسي ان ربنا ليه حكمه عظيمه في التاخير ولمنفعته
ربنا عايزنا نسلم ليه حياتنا
ونكون واثقين في عطاياه لينا
لتكن ارادتك يا الهي

جميل جدا ومنتظرين باقي الفلاشات
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## ارووجة (15 أكتوبر 2009)

حلو كتير
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*جميلة جداااااااا يا انجي
ميرسي ليكي يا قمر​*


----------

